# Confused New Member



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanted to Introduce myself but I didnt see any Intro thread  . This forum is confusing but I hope to get used to It . Please forgive me for posting in wrong area. I welcome any chat . Im changing careers and my new boston cop friend told me I should come here and look around and maybe a direction will be found. 

Im 38 Female from North Shore of Mass... HELLLLP what should I be when I grow up?:bat:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

.....Oh boy.....


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Dear GAWD...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

You're too old to change careers. You missed the boat. Try crossing guard or Walmart greeter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Tarnya said:


> HELLLLP what should I be when I grow up?:bat:


That depends on what you want to do.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

your 38 and you seriously dont know what you WANT TO DO?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> your 38 and you seriously dont know what you WANT TO DO?


I'm 42 and wish I was doing something else.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I'm 42 and wish I was doing something else.


Hell Bruce, I didnt think you were more then 29 ....must be that easy livin'


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

When I was in high school, I watched a 57 year old guy get sworn in as a FT Walpole Police Officer, age isnt really a big issue. Dispatching, or another administrative job within a law enforcement agency might be something to look into, that way its a closer view of a police officer's work day, as well as a hint as to how the job is like (shift work, standards, bosses attitudes, policies, etc). If it ends up still being something interesting, then you can start working your way into that field. If you realize it sucks, then you can pull the pin and go into another line of work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Mikey682 said:


> When I was in high school, I watched a 57 year old guy get sworn in as a FT Walpole Police Officer, age isnt really a big issue.


When Boston PD dropped their age limit (before reinstating it), they hired a 64 year-old guy. I think he worked about 9 months and was still on probation when he had to retire.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> When Boston PD dropped their age limit (before reinstating it), they hired a 64 year-old guy. I think he worked about 9 months and was still on probation when he had to retire.


lol, if that is true that is good


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Hell Bruce, I didnt think you were more then 29 ....must be that easy livin'


Yep....my future's so bright, I gotta wear shades.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

cant believe the number of posts in this short amount of time


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

mechanixman said:


> You're too old to change careers. You missed the boat. Try crossing guard or Walmart greeter.


Wow, have a heart buddy.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

mechanixman said:


> You're too old to change careers. You missed the boat. Try crossing guard or Walmart greeter.


Love the hat tough guy.:L:


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

mechanixman said:


> You're too old to change careers. You missed the boat. Try crossing guard or Walmart greeter.


You need to go back where you came from tough guy!!:up_yours:


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

mechanixman said:


> You're too old to change careers. You missed the boat. Try crossing guard or Walmart greeter.


You are shooting yourself in the foot. Do you really want the extra competition for these jobs after your BI googles "mechanixman" and moves on?

I'll save you the witty reply:
I'll be sure to go nab some more OUIs and leave you alone.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Post on craigs list, something like this:
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cas/436044639.html

Female BBW redhair blue eyes 38 and a 30 Yr old injured cop seeking playmate. He is 5 9 210 lbs shaved head, blue eyes, dom. Prefer bbw local who appreciates a man in blue. Lets give him some TLC together and get him back to work ASAP. We have pics and please have aol this could be an ongoing trist.

It's easier....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

mechanixman said:


> You're too old to change careers. You missed the boat. Try crossing guard or Walmart greeter.


Been there done that.. deal with it.. an old lady answering your 911 call.. DONT piss me off!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> That depends on what you want to do.


Dispatcher, Matron or office support.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Mikey682 said:


> When I was in high school, I watched a 57 year old guy get sworn in as a FT Walpole Police Officer, age isnt really a big issue. Dispatching, or another administrative job within a law enforcement agency might be something to look into, that way its a closer view of a police officer's work day, as well as a hint as to how the job is like (shift work, standards, bosses attitudes, policies, etc). If it ends up still being something interesting, then you can start working your way into that field. If you realize it sucks, then you can pull the pin and go into another line of work.


Ill let teh professionals do the police work.. I just wanna sit back and look at them work and drool


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

MARINECOP said:


> Wow, have a heart buddy.


I can keep up.. bring it.. as long as you can take as good as you give it.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Jump on board with a local dept. as a dispatcher or special. Learn what the job is all about and whether you like it or not. Don't worry about the age thing, I turned 38 in the academy and was not the oldest recruit.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

mechanixman said:


> You're too old to change careers. You missed the boat. Try crossing guard or Walmart greeter.


Man you really are an assclown.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't believe all the SERIOUS responses to this crap....... hahahahaa

"Ill let teh professionals do the police work.. I just wanna sit back and look at them work and drool :smile:"


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Tuna said:


> Jump on board with a local dept. as a dispatcher or special. Learn what the job is all about and whether you like it or not. Don't worry about the age thing, I turned 38 in the academy and was not the oldest recruit.


Im having a difficult time finding the job postings on here.. I ahve applied like a mad woman for dispatcher jobs in dept that websites..


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

SOT said:


> Post on craigs list, something like this:
> Female BBW redhair blue eyes 38 and a 30 Yr old injured cop seeking playmate. He is 5 9 210 lbs shaved head, blue eyes, dom. Prefer bbw local who appreciates a man in blue. Lets give him some TLC together and get him back to work ASAP. We have pics and please have aol this could be an ongoing trist.
> 
> It's easier....


Are you jealous she isnt posting with you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Tuna said:


> Jump on board with a local dept. as a dispatcher or special. Learn what the job is all about and whether you like it or not. Don't worry about the age thing, I turned 38 in the academy and was not the oldest recruit.


Ya if I can ever figure out where theh job postings are on here


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The fact that she's a fat and skanky badge bunny who's got a round chubby chaser cop "boyfriend" doesn't seem to matter anymore....I'm wondering if she's banging Andy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

SOT said:


> The fact that she's a fat and skanky badge bunny who's got a round chubby chaser cop "boyfriend" doesn't seem to matter anymore....I'm wondering if she's banging Andy.


Dont hate.. just because she probably dissed you because ur a wanna bee cop.. if you havent tried fat you dont know what your missing!!! She probably called you out because your a wanna bee cop anyway.. and Im sure "andy" would be happy you are talking about him..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

DING!!
Oh it's on now....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

See I knew this was a troll. God damn NE2K7, she set me up the fat bomb!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh, yeah, because morbid obesity is HAWT, yeah!


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

"Ill let teh professionals do the police work.. I just wanna sit back and look at them work and drool :smile:

OMG! How many times do we dispatchers see women come to the barracks batting their eyes and flipping their hair at the troopers? Pretty funny to watch.
You want to dispatch to check out the guys? Good, all kinds of officer safety going on there! Leave the dispatching to people who take the job seriously. We want everyone to go home safe at the end of shift.

</IMG>


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Well said Michele.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Or a donut, or a corn dog, or a taco, or some pork rinds....but I digress.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Michele said:


> "Ill let teh professionals do the police work.. I just wanna sit back and look at them work and drool :smile:
> 
> OMG! How many times do we dispatchers see women come to the barracks batting their eyes and flipping their hair at the troopers? Pretty funny to watch.
> You want to dispatch to check out the guys? Good, all kinds of officer safety going on there! Leave the dispatching to people who take the job seriously. We want everyone to go home safe at the end of shift.
> ...


Ok, SO you have NEVER met a cop, fireman ANY MAN that made it more interesting to go to work PLALEZE..


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> She'll be drooling more when she sees one of them with a bagel.


Don't kock it till you've tried it, cowboy!!!!!!!:alcoholi::hump:


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

SO you have NEVER met a cop, fireman ANY MAN that made it more interesting to go to work PLALEZE..[/quote]

What I am saying is that I take my job serious. Our barracks lost one of our own to a tragic death, I take OFFICER SAFETY WAY more seriously than checking out the guys I dispatch for. They are friends, people you work with and worry about when they go on domestics or are out with 96 subjects.
No one knows how bad it is to lose an Officer, Trooper or Fire Guy until they go thru it, and this doesn't even cover the devistation for the family. So, it's not a big party here, we care about who we work with.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone please put this thread out of its misery.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Michele said:


> SO you have NEVER met a cop, fireman ANY MAN that made it more interesting to go to work PLALEZE..


What I am saying is that I take my job serious. Our barracks lost one of our own to a tragic death, I take OFFICER SAFETY WAY more seriously than checking out the guys I dispatch for. They are friends, people you work with and worry about when they go on domestics or are out with 96 subjects.
No one knows how bad it is to lose an Officer, Trooper or Fire Guy until they go thru it, and this doesn't even cover the devistation for the family. So, it's not a big party here, we care about who we work with.[/quote]

I digress... This subject got the best of me.. until you wrote that.. Believe it or not.. WHEN I become a privledged member of a p.d Dispatch) NOTHING is more important than officer safety.. Im playing nice and dont want to continue this spewing.. Im here to gain knowledge and learn 9believe it is u want) BUT before I end it.. For all you BBW haters.. Dont hate.. You could leave us a changed man.


----------

